# Phantom Modchip for Saturn: Anyone used one?



## Rokku (Jun 11, 2017)

I just got a US Model 2 Saturn yesterday and I'd like to put in a mod chip so I can play backups and Japanese games and stuff. However, the only one I could really find is a mod chip called the Phantom:

https://www.r43ds.org/products/Phantom-Universal-Sega-Saturn-Modchip.html

Has anyone here actually used this? I'd like to learn more about it.


----------



## koffieleut (Jun 12, 2017)

For import games I use an action replay cartridge. Don't know if it works for backups


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 12, 2017)

I was fond of Sega Saturn and it was cool console and I love the controllers too. Unfortunately, 3rd party was poor and not many great games so I sold it for a PSX and no regret. Of course, I don't have PSX anymore. I have PS3 and PS4 now. Anyway, 3rd party was the key for PSX and that was the reason why I was after 3rd party supporting that time.

Did you try Google it ? It should be there.


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (Jun 12, 2017)

koffieleut said:


> For import games I use an action replay cartridge. Don't know if it works for backups


By itself they won't enable backups.
However, if you can get a saturn to run backups (modchip or swap trick) you can inject a modified version of the action replay firmware (some models) that will enable a loader, more info at http://ppcenter.webou.net/pskai/


----------



## Rokku (Jun 13, 2017)

Yeah, with how expensive and uncommon Saturn games are in the US, being able to play backups is a high priority...sure I can import games from Japan but I'd also like to be able to play translated versions of Japanese games and stuff.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 28, 2017)

Rokku said:


> Yeah, with how expensive and uncommon Saturn games are in the US, being able to play backups is a high priority...sure I can import games from Japan but I'd also like to be able to play translated versions of Japanese games and stuff.


Did you ever end up going with r43ds.org?? I'm on the fence about it myself. I'm looking at getting the same exact modchip and they seem to be the only seller but I've been reading some bad things about that site so I'm curious.


----------



## Rokku (Aug 10, 2017)

I was hoping I'd find a review about it before deciding to purchase but I never really found one...


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 21, 2017)

Rokku said:


> I was hoping I'd find a review about it before deciding to purchase but I never really found one...


Well I ended up going with a "AR pseudo saturn", it plays backups without a modchip. I bought one from ebay for like 50$. I could have flashed one myself but I didn't want to disc swap. I would have rather gone with a mod chip but couldn't find a reliable seller.


----------



## darkgunsou86 (Aug 21, 2017)

I have one in my model 1 Saturn and it works just fine. its easy to install and works like advertised. I have no complaints. it's the only modchip that I can obtain in recent memory. I use it in conjunction with the action replay cartridge to load out of region backups.


----------



## 3dsgametime (Apr 16, 2018)

Rokku said:


> I just got a US Model 2 Saturn yesterday and I'd like to put in a mod chip so I can play backups and Japanese games and stuff. However, the only one I could really find is a mod chip called the Phantom:
> 
> https://www.r43ds.org/products/Phantom-Universal-Sega-Saturn-Modchip.html
> 
> Has anyone here actually used this? I'd like to learn more about it.



Yes.  This is the one I have in my model 1 and model 2 saturn.  I use it for backups and have the AR 4 in 1 for import (and import backups).  Works great.  really pro looking chip unlike some of the older chips from years and years ago that looked home made.

Edit: I didn't realize the thread was from August... i need to learn to check dates!


----------

